# Gondolas too light....



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got some gondolas and they keep derailing. they're too light. i put some screws as cargo in one of them and it seems to fixed the problem. what is your method of weighing down your cars?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Add a load. It's easier to load boxcars, etc because you can just use pennies (not visible) - gondolas/flatcars are harder and the best way is with a nice heavy load.

Chooch makes some nice weighted loads (at least for HO, pretty sure they also do N loads)


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Nails with the ends cut off will make a nice load of pipes for weight.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Smashed fishing weights.

The NMRA guideline is -

0.5 oz + 0.15 x (length in inches) oz.

It always seemed a tad too much for me, I don't add that much.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can use some lead strips with loads added on top of the A-Line lead strips.


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

*Gondola loads*

I have used Hays Brothers loads. Have loads for Gondolas, hoppers, and flatcars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Loads? You can just sort through your hardware junk drawers.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i add real sand or pebbles and such to my hoppers and gondolas when they seem light


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

good thinkin sawgunner. when i finally get to ballasting i'll add some to them!


----------

